# guiness and iron myth? alcohol is a no go?



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

please can you advise me. I mentioned on another thread and thought I would ask you the same question.

Is it a myth to drink guiness in your pg, I though alcohol was a no go even if it does have iron in it. my mother keeps harping on about the benefits but I don't feel it is thing I want to do. I have been tee total apart from 1 time in my whole tx and obviously now I am pg will not do anything to jeapodise that.

thanks for your information

mitch
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

We don't advise now that you drink any amount of alcohol in your pregnancy, so if you want to increase your iron levels, try spatone that you can get from chemists, which absorbs well, but doesn't give you the side effects of iron tablets,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

thank you for your advise.

mitch


----------

